# Best Incubator



## CourtneyG (Oct 1, 2013)

So I am looking to upgrade my old Hoverbator 1602N to maybe something newer (also the control for the temperature is not working that well anymore, can turn the metal hook five times to cool it down and the temp sits at 90F) that has a temp reader and maybe even a humidity reader in it. I would like opinions of what you guys have on which ones you use and why you like it and why you do not like it and all the important specs, and maybe a price range would be nice. Also if you see someone who uses a incubator but you had problems with it or loved it but switched to this one or did not, I would also like to know about that, but please let us keep this civil(which I have seen members here on TF are very capable of doing, and making some things very funny*like the tortoise flipping thread some time back*)

Thank you so much, also my price range is around $150max


----------



## parrotlady (Oct 1, 2013)

I made one out of a wine cooler, using flex watt tape, computer fan, and a vivarium porportional thermostat. So far it is working like a charm. The used wine cooler was free. So the big expense was the thermostat. I had a problem with incubators not lasting, plus I needed something larger than a hovabator. The biggest problem I had was taking out the cooling (non working) parts while leaving the inside lights operational, and the built in thermometer working. But, if this ole grandma can do it so can you!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

This is what I use .....and very pleased with performance


----------



## AustinASU (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey JD does this incubator do diapause? Also do you have a link on where to order?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 1, 2013)

JD, that is more than 4 times the $150 budget of the OP. I looked those retail at about $650.

Will


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

ooopsss////missed the whole pricing issue(my bad) ... just saw the Hovabator part ...thatâ€™s what I use to use .. but was experiencing too many hot spots.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you looked at Zoo Med's ReptiBator? I've read good reviews on it and it has everything you've mentioned. Here's a link. http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=315&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=1


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 2, 2013)

I have looked at the zoo med one and am considering it, but I want to know more if users have used it an what they felt. I am now in a rush to get one, because it looks like my female is going to lay today and like I said my incubator is sitting way to high for pancake eggs.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 2, 2013)

I use the zoomed ones. I have 8 of them. They have worked very well for me. However the T-stat on the unit does not seem to be entirely accurate so just a suggestion to use additional ones.


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 2, 2013)

Personally, I don't think you can find and/or make a functional incubator for $150. Your Thermostat will be 3/4 of that expense alone. Ideally you can make a incubator out of anything that is made to hold thermal mass, but you should have a primary and secondary Thermostat, along with a calibrated temp gauge and temp gun. That equipment alone is going to cost around $300 in itself.....


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 2, 2013)

We have a temp gun, but I do not have the money to go above a 150 nor can I build one. It would be nice if people can suggest things and provide the pros and cons on them. Like has anybody used a Eco terra incubator(the one that looks like a fridge)?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 2, 2013)

CourtneyG said:


> We have a temp gun, but I do not have the money to go above a 150 nor can I build one. It would be nice if people can suggest things and provide the pros and cons on them. Like has anybody used a Eco terra incubator(the one that looks like a fridge)?



I just got one of these this year to try because Joe (Carolina Pet Supplies) had them for sale. I love the way it is set up with the big door on the side, makes it so easy from even across the room to check on it. Is working well at holding the temps and humidity, but I also have two extra units in there to keep track of it. The top and the bottom are both maintaining the same humidity and temp levels. My inside reading is a degree off of the control panel request, but it's a known factor to me.

Like I said, no eggs have hatched in it yet (too soon). The negatives to me is I would like it just a little wider to hold more. I have it set up in my bedroom and it puts out a lot of light at night... enough I never need to turn on my lamp to see where things are at.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 2, 2013)

EricIvins said:


> Personally, I don't think you can find and/or make a functional incubator for $150. Your Thermostat will be 3/4 of that expense alone. Ideally you can make a incubator out of anything that is made to hold thermal mass, but you should have a primary and secondary Thermostat, along with a calibrated temp gauge and temp gun. That equipment alone is going to cost around $300 in itself.....



Thank you Eric! ...


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 2, 2013)

I am sure you guys use yours for your living, this is just a hobby for me, so I do not need a expensive incubator, just a low price one that is of a good quality.


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like I will be getting the ZooMed one.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 2, 2013)

Those work pretty good. I have liked them for the overflow of eggs or specified species like Manouria. Other than that yes I have a very large very expensive one that works very precise. But for your use I say thats a great choice.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 2, 2013)

The new ZooMed incubator has a proportional thermostat, that high dollar attribute already mentioned. That Pet Place has a low online price including shipping, walk in at LLL and they say they will match it.

The frig looking one by ExoTerra is not so ideal. The vertical orientation without good air flow makes it have bouncy temps based on one lent to me by a friend. Hovabators can be just fine, if not small, but three hovabators meet your cost restriction. 

If you google "DIY reptile egg incubator" you may find you can build one pretty easy, for cheap. In that case the $$ would be for the proportional thermostat, about $120. Heat can come from two low wattage light bulbs, that way if one burns out between inspections of the incubator, your temp will be maintained.

The pros and cons are based on heat, air exchange, and the humidity aspects of the incubator environment. That will be strongly effected by the room you keep the incubator in. 

The very best incubator I have used was made from a ice chest/cooler. Two aquarium heaters were placed in about four inches of water, one set so the air temp at the level of the eggs was kept at 82F, the second one set for 86F. The 82F ran 24/7 and set the base temp that the other one needed to make up for. The 86F was plugged into a water bed proportional thermostat ($45 brand new at the time). The water bed heater probe was set about one inch above the location of the eggs. The eggs were placed in open plastic trays on a wire frame above the water. Thermometers were the metal probe type stuck into the side of the incubator at water level, at egg level, and at the water bed heater probe level. I used a 50 watt heater for the 24/7 82F, and a 25 watt was regulated by the water bed thermostat. Humidity was maintained along with airflow, by having a air stone placed in the water. I used floating packing peanuts on the water's surface to moderate the humidity, which stayed at about 85%. 

The air flowed out through a vent below the egg level, but higher than water level, so there was passive air exchange over the eggs and high humidity without condensation dripping on them. The incubator was in a basement where all the internal environmental parameters were set. That basement temp ranged from low 50'sF to high 70'sF.

When I moved the incubator all those parameters had to be re-acquired.

Some incubators, like the ExoTerra frig type say they will cool as well as heat, so if you set it for 86F and your incubator room temp goes to 90F it will cool the incubator compartment down. I have not found that to be a functional feature at all, it does not cool, and you will overshoot your incubation temp.

So a cool room that stays slightly below your incubation temp, and a incubator with a proportional thermostat will work well, the room is on you, the proportional thermostat incubator that ZooMed has is a a good bargain. I have not used one myself, but the few people I have spoken with find them a food value alternative to full commercial incubators.

Your subject header sorta overstates your budget. I had to read your OP twice to see your $$ limit.

Will




AustinASU said:


> Hey JD does this incubator do diapause? Also do you have a link on where to order?



https://www.gqfmfg.com/store/front.asp

Will


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 2, 2013)

Will said:


> The new ZooMed incubator has a proportional thermostat, that high dollar attribute already mentioned. That Pet Place has a low online price including shipping, walk in at LLL and they say they will match it.
> 
> The frig looking one by ExoTerra is not so ideal. The vertical orientation without good air flow makes it have bouncy temps based on one lent to me by a friend. Hovabators can be just fine, if not small, but three hovabators meet your cost restriction.
> 
> ...





Ahh sorry about the price thing not being included in the header, but we can talk about great incubators that are already made and even home made ones so people can get ideas on what to do for themselves in the future. Since I have already figured which one i am getting we can let this thread be a free for all on incubator types.


Also I live in Alabama, so there really is no place to go for a large selection of reptile supply's, stuck ordering online.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 2, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Other than that yes I have a very large very expensive one that works very precise.



Do tell, details about what model and performance you get?

Will


----------



## tortadise (Oct 2, 2013)

I will look when I can move it and get the readings. Its actually an ostrich incubator. I did have a lab incubator that was beyond spectacular. Was every bit of 12k when I looked up the average cost online. Unfortunately it blew the motor and was too costly to replace so I scraped that one. The current one (big one) was donated. Works very well. I will pull the model number and make when I can roll it out of its hole. Its on wheels and about 5' tall. Holds many many hundreds of eggs. As long as they can handle the desired temps set.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2013)

CourtneyG said:


> *So I am looking to upgrade my old Hoverbator *



** I can honestly say that we have tried several incubation systems and after much expense found that we have the best overall results and reliability with the Little Giant still air incubators.*


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm sorry but I built mine out of a wine cooler last year I did about 125 turtle 
Eggs and about 14 tortiose eggs 
And I understand you want to keep 
Costs down so go to furniture serplus
Store you can buy a small chest refridgator for $25 if it's working but 
Talk nice and ask if they have one 
That's not working
Go to K marts for sml air pump $ 3.00 
A reptile mat with controls $30.00
And one indoor /out door thermostat
About $ 10.00 and a plastic dish with 
A spunge. For water 
I'm sorry about the spelling


----------



## Lancecham (Oct 4, 2013)

I have used many types of incubators ovr the years. I have ones that just heat and other that heat and cool.
I have had this incubator for about 9 years and has been flawless. Depending on the type of container you use and how you space the eggs, it can hold close to 225 sulcata eggs.
http://www.nsreptiles.com/incubator.html

I also use incubators that heat and cool for reptile eggs that need to be kept cooler than my house temperature in the summer. I am very happy with the results of this incubator.
http://www.precisionincubators.com/reptile-egg-incubator/ambient-room-temperature-incubator/


----------

